# 15w Macro-Glo bulbs (CF): where can I get them?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a 15 watt JBJ Macro-Glo refugium light, 6400k (freshwater). It's been a terrific light but the bulb has burned out and I need a new one. I can't seem to find one, not even on the JBJ website. The store that I bought it at doesn't carry the bulb. 

I can find a 10 watt Coralife bulb, but that would be too dim. 20 or 25 watts would probably be okay, as long as it's not actinic.

I tried a regular compact flourescent twisty bulb from Home Depot, but it doesn't fit. Any suggestions? 

It's the Dark Ages for my tanks right now. In addition to the Macro-Glo, I've got 2 9 watt nano mystery lamps that have unusual CF bulbs that I can't find replacements for (nobody seems to have ever seen them before), and 3 Ebis waiting on a shipment of spare bulbs. So, 6 of my tanks are in the dark!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

There is a big lighting store on the Richmond side of Knight St. Bridge just across from MacDonald. Try them, they may be able to refer you to a wholesaler if they don't have it.

Otherwise, check Albrite Lighting in PoCo. Fairly sure they would have it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used this place to get halogen bulbs for a microscope which would have cost 5x as much. When I spoke to the rep, he said that if they can't get it, nobody can. You can try them. Specialty Bulb - Development They're out in Langley though.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw something interesting in the last Lee Valley catalogue - gro lights


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I will check out the catalogues.

Couch -- I like the gro lights. They won't fit in my Macro-glo fixture because the twists make them too wide, but I can use them in another fixture. Good suggestion. Thanks.


----------

